# Chandra's first trial!



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Chandra had her first trial last weekend and she did great! Held her startline stays, stayed focused, great weaves. I tried to treat it the same as just another training session and keep the same expectations and handling, and think I was mostly successful with that.  Still have to work on some timing issues with my handling and contact/tunnel discriminations. But overall I think it was a great first trial experience for her!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She looked great! Congratulations on your first - of what will be many I'm sure! - successful trials!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats! Let the competition begin!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations!All of that hard work is paying off


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

what fun that must be, looks like she did great, congrats.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Awesome. You came up in my youtube feed (I follow) so I saw it there first.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

You both did a great job! Congrats!!


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

She did great! She looks like she's having so much fun, and that's what matters most. You have obviously done an excellent job of training her. Congrats!


----------

